# formules moulées en peau de serpent sur une ligne de basse



## simenon

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai un doute sur le sens de cette expression. Elle apparaît dans _Envoyée spéciale _de J. Echenoz, dans un morceau où l'on parle d'un parolier qui vient de se suicider. Je vous cite le morceau:

" Souvent, de leur vivant, les gens nous exaspèrent et l’on voit, à leur mort, l’étendue des dégâts : c’est ce qui s’est passé pour Tausk après le suicide de son parolier. Il n’était pas sans défauts mais, s’il *forgeait d’imparables formules moulées en peau de serpent sur une ligne de basse*, aussitôt gravées dans la mémoire commune, il pouvait aussi suggérer sur cette mélodie même des nuances orchestrales ou rythmiques que son compositeur n’aurait pas imaginées."

Qu'est-ce que cela signifie qu'il forgeait des "formules moulées en peau de serpent "? Pourquoi "en peau de serpent"? Est-ce qu'on cite cette matière à cause de sa recherche, richesse, etc? Ou bien fait-on allusion à quelque expression que je ne connais pas?

Merci d'avance


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

 Je ne suis pas musicienne, je ne suis donc pas à l’abri d’énormes contresens.

Je n’arrive pas à savoir si le *formules* désigne des paroles (ce qui serait logique pour un parolier !) ou bien des _*formules musicales*_ (puisque dans la suite de la phrase il est dit qu’il propose non des paroles, mais bien des arrangements musicaux - si je ne fais pas de contresens).
S’il s’agit de musique et non de paroles, et d’après le lien ci-dessus, une formule est _un procédé de composition passé à l'état de « lieu commun »_, donc quelque chose de (très) banal. Je dirais alors que l’auteur oppose d’une part le côté très attendu, la facilité racoleuse***, mais efficace des formules (musicales donc et non parolières) imaginées par le parolier à d’autre part ses suggestions originales, inattendues, innovantes, brillantes.
Si le *formules* désigne des paroles, je pense qu’on peut faire la même interprétation, même s'il me semble que l’opposition fonctionne moins bien.

***Dans ce cas, je verrais bien *ce moulées en peau de serpent* évoquer une femme vêtue d’un fourreau - ou d'un quelconque vêtement moulant - en peau de serpent, quelque chose qui est plus du côté du vulgaire, du putassier, du racoleur - mais de l'efficace aussi - que de la recherche, du chic et de l’élégance. 
Bon évidemment, c'est un jugement subjectif. Mais il est un peu (beaucoup ?) guidé par 1) l'opposition _mais si ... il pouvait aussi_, 2) pour le côté racoleur / efficace : _formule _(avec ce que ça signifie de banalité) + _imparable _+ _aussitôt gravées dans les mémoire_.
A contrario un objet - par exemple un manche de poignard - gainé de peau de serpent évoque plutôt l'élégance, la richesse.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonsoir Simenon.

Il est question de paroles et de musique : 
-  « sur une ligne de basse fait évidemment référence à une base rythmique et mélodique qui va architecturer le morceau.
-  « formules moulées en peau de serpent » renvoie aux paroles collées sur cette ligne, paroles _gravées dans la mémoire_.

Pourquoi « en peau de serpent » ? Ce n'est pas une expression habituelle, mais elle évoque - pour moi - une décoration bigarrée, exotique, inhabituelle : comme tu l'as dit "on cite cette matière à cause de sa recherche, de sa richesse".


----------



## k@t

Aïe simenon, te voilà avec deux interprétations diamétralement opposées !!


----------



## plantin

Pur moi, cela signifie que le parolier avait le don d'imaginer des paroles (je prends formules au sens de phrases) qui collaient parfaitement à la mélodie (je fais simple, peut-être base rythmique comme le dit Piotr).
Pourquoi moulées: pour le côté étroit, qui colle bien à...
Pourquoi en peau de serpent: parce que la peau de serpent est un matériau noble pour habiller, recouvrir des objets plutôt luxueux, donc des paroles bien ciselées, polies, léchées, bien finies...


----------



## k@t

@ Piotr et plantin
Vous ne trouvez pas alors que le _*mais s'il ... aussi *_fait tache ? pourquoi un _*mais s'il *_et pas seulement un _*mais, *_un _*et *_?

_Il n’était pas sans défauts, mais il *forgeait d’imparables formules moulées en peau de serpent sur une ligne de basse*, aussitôt gravées dans la mémoire
commune, et il pouvait aussi suggérer sur cette mélodie même des nuances orchestrales ou rythmiques que son compositeur n’aurait pas imaginées._


----------



## plantin

k@t said:


> Vous ne trouvez pas alors que le _*mais s'il ... aussi *_fait tache ?


Tu oublies la virgule entre _mais _et _s'il_, qui les dissocient et fait peser une opposition (plus qu'une concession) entre ce qui précède ce _mais _et tout ce qui le suit: le sens est pour moi: "Il n’était pas sans défauts mais, tout en étant capable de forger....il pouvait aussi suggérer..."


----------



## iuytr

Moulée en peu de serpent est une tournure inventée par l'auteur, pas une expression. Pour le sens je suis d'accord avec Piotr et Plantin. Pour l'image de la gaine en peu de serpent,qu'on peut percevoir  un peu vulgaire mais efficace comme plus noble mais toujours moulante , on peut aussi penser à une association inconsciente avec le serpent qui s'enroule étroitement autour d'un bâton (comme le bâton d'Esculape). La ligne de basse pourrait être cet axe et les paroles sinuer autour.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je rejoins Plantin dans son analyse de la phrase : 
« Il n’était pas sans défauts mais*,* s’il forgeait d’imparables formules [...]*,* il pouvait aussi suggérer sur cette mélodie même des nuances orchestrales [...]. »

Autrement dit : malgré ses défauts, il était habile parolier, mais aussi mélodiste inventif.


----------



## iuytr

mais, s'il était A, il était aussi B.


----------



## k@t

iuytr said:


> mais, s'il était A, il était aussi B.


Ça marche, mais à condition que A et B soient opposés, dans l’interprétation que vous faites A et B sont également des qualités, elles sont additionnées et non opposées, puisqu’on a :

d’un côté un aspect négatif = _Il n’était pas sans défauts_.
de l’autre deux aspects positifs = (en reprenant la formule de Piotr) _il était habile parolier, mais aussi mélodiste inventif_.

Mais, en principe la proposition introduite par *si* expose ce qui est habituel, et la suivante apporte la nuance / l’opposition en précisant le comportement occasionnel et contradictoire (l’occasionnalité étant d’ailleurs (toujours ? souvent ?) explicitement signifiée – *en gras* dans les exemples que je donne un peu plus bas). Ou dit par le *Tlfi *en termes nettement plus justes, élégants, généraux, formels :


> *B. −* [_Si_ pose une rel. de type adversatif]
> *1.* [*L'énonciateur, tout en admettant la vérité de p, allant dans le sens d'une conclusion déterminée, avance un argument q qui contredit cette conclusion*] _Dans l'ancienne société féodale, _*si *_le seigneur possédait de grands droits, il avait aussi de grandes charges_ (Tocqueville,_Anc. Rég. et Révol._, 1856, p. 107)._Je paraîtrais plutôt plus jeune que mon âge. − Je suis gros, c'est ce qui explique ton erreur; mais, _*si *_j'ai du ventre, je n'ai pas de rides_(Courteline,_Boubouroche_, 1893, i, 2, p. 30).


(Graissé et souligné par moi.)

Par conséquent, dans la phrase d’Echenoz ce qui est mis en opposition, ce sont d’un côté les formules (aspect négatif – *si* *p *– qui va dans le sens de la conclusion attendue = _il n’était pas sans défauts_) et de l’autre, les nuances orchestrales (aspect positif – *q *– qui contredit cette conclusion = _bien qu’ayant des défauts – notamment celui de la facilité -, il était capable de traits de génie_).
Et non les défauts du parolier d’un côté (aspect négatif – *Ø* *p’*) et de l’autre, les formules et nuances orchestrales (aspect positif – *si p*, *q*). Puisque la proposition _Il n’était pas sans défauts_ n’est pas dans le champ du *si*.

Si on prend un autre exemple (peut-être – je l’espère – plus parlant) :

_Ce professeur était méchant mais, s’il humiliait ses élèves, il *pouvait* aussi leur mettre de bonnes notes / il lui *arrivait* de les complimenter / *à l’occasion*, il les gratifiait d’une remarque sympathique / etc. _
Ce qui est opposé, c’est l’humiliation-*habituelle *(*si* *p* – qui va dans le sens de la conclusion attendue = _était méchant_) d’un côté et les bonnes notes / compliments / etc. - *occasionnels et contre-intuitifs* (*q* – qui contredit cette conclusion : _bien que méchant, ça ne l’empêchait pas parfois d’avoir des attitudes associées à la gentillesse_) de l’autre = *ça marche*.

_Ce professeur était méchant mais, s’il complimentait ses élèves, il pouvait aussi leur mettre de bonnes notes.  _(enfin, moi, en vrai, je mettrais une )
Ce qui est opposé (conformément à votre interprétation), c’est d’un côté l’aspect négatif = la méchanceté du prof et de l’autre l’aspect positif = compliments + bonnes notes. = *ça ne marche pas*.

Et puis, allez, un autre :
_Il était laid mais, s’il repoussait la plupart des femmes, il pouvait aussi en séduire quelques-unes. 
Il était laid mais, s’il séduisait les femmes, il pouvait aussi les divertir. _

Pour que ça fonctionne, il faut des constructions du type :

_Si ce professeur était méchant, il lui arrivait néanmoins de complimenter ses élèves et de leur mettre de bonnes notes. 
Ce professeur était méchant, mais / pourtant il pouvait complimentait ses élèves et leur mettre de bonnes notes. 
Ce professeur était méchant, même s’il pouvait parfois complimenter ses élèves et leur mettre de bonnes notes. _

Ou encore la formulation proposée par Piotr :
_Malgré sa méchanceté, ce professeur pouvait aussi complimenter ses élèves et leur mettre de bonnes notes. _

Et puis, il y en a encore sans doute d’autres, mais la structure de la phrase d’Echenoz ne me semble pas pouvoir en faire partie.

Bon le problème, c’est que tout ça ne dit rien du sens de *formules moulées en peau de serpent*, qui reste assez énigmatique, si ce n’est, qu’à mon avis et en raison des arguments ci-dessus, la formule ne peut être que négative.


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup à tous. Quant à l'opposition des deux parties de la phrase (s'il forgeait... il pouvait aussi), en lisant le texte, moi (avec mes maigres connaissances musicales) je l'avais interprétée comme Piotr, Plantin et iuytr. A mon avis, cela se justifie car en étant parolier il était normal qu'il écrive des parole (avec peut-être une vague et simple mélodie), mais il l'était moins qu'il donne aussi des suggestions pour des aspects musicales plus techniques. D'où l'opposition. Le chansonnier (Tausk), après la mort de son parolier se rend compte de l'importance de celui-ci pour lui, car cet homme non seulement était très adroit dans sa propre tâche (écrire les paroles des chansons, ce qu'il faisait très bien: "d’imparables formules moulées en peau de serpent sur une ligne de basse"), mais il l'aidait aussi dans son [de Tausk] travail de compositeur, c'est-à-dire la création de la musique et des arrangement ("suggérer sur cette mélodie même des nuances orchestrales ou rythmiques que son compositeur n’aurait pas imaginées"). Et en effet, après sa mort, Tausk decide d'abandonner le monde de la chanson, parce qu'il se voit perdu.
En revenant à la partie de phrase en question, d'accord pour la peau de serpent, mais ce qui continue à me sembler bizarre est l'association entre cette métaphore (la peau de serpent) et le verbe mouler" qui me semblerait plus adapté à un autre genre de matière. Est-il vraiment un peu bizzarre ou bien en français le verbe "mouler" a un sens plus large et donc on peut l'employer aussi pour les objet en cuir etc?


----------



## nicduf

J'arrive après la bataille . Pour en revenir à l'objet premier du fil et plus particulièrement à l'emploi du verbe "mouler": dans son dernier message, Simenon parle "d'objets en cuir", il s'agit plutôt d'objets *recouverts* de cuir; le cuir, par sa souplesse, sa finesse (on parle parfois d'une deuxième peau), sa plasticité épouse parfaitement les formes des objets qu'il recouvre, d'où l'emploi de "mouler". Le parolier peaufine des formules qui épousent parfaitement, la ligne mélodique, qui lui "collent" parfaitement .


----------



## JClaudeK

nicduf said:


> Simenon parle "d'objets en cuir", il s'agit plutôt d'objets *recouverts* de cuir;


Ou de _vêtements *en* cuir_ qui sont souvent très moulants.


----------



## k@t

simenon said:


> (avec mes maigres connaissances musicales) je l'avais interprétée comme Piotr, Plantin et iuytr


Mais là, c’est moins une question de connaissances musicales, que de syntaxe. 

Sinon pour revenir à la fameuse tournure, personnellement, et contrairement à ce que je crois comprendre de l’interprétation des autres intervenants (au moins de certains), j’analysais *moulées* avec *peau de serpent* et non *avec ligne de basse*.
= _il forgeait d’imparables formules sur une ligne de basse_, et ces formules étaient moulées en peau de serpent, plutôt _que il forgeait d’imparables formules moulées sur une ligne de basse _et ces formules étaient en peau de serpent_._
Partons du principe que je fais un contresens (même si j'aurais alors plutôt vu la phrase tournée de cette façon ; _il forgeait d'imparables formules en peau de serpent moulées sur une ligne de basse_), alors peau de serpent peut en effet évoquer quelque chose de plutôt luxueux que vulgaire (accessoires en peau de serpent : sac, portefeuille, chaussures, etc.).


----------



## simenon

Je réponds avec un peu de retard. Merci à tous. La question des formules en peau de serpent m'échappe! Je n'arrive pas à bien comprendre ce que vous dîtes. Donc, dans la métaphore, la peau de serpent est la matière dont les formules sont faites ou pas? Ou bien ce "en" signifie "comme" et le sens est que les formules sont moulées comme de la peau de serpent sur la ligne... [je ne sais pas si k@t posait la même question, car comme je vous disais il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe dans la discussion]


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Pour moi, "moulées en peau de serpent" dans ce contexte (musical) n'a rien à voir avec un luxe apparent, mais avec "l'ajustement" : ces formules épousent parfaitement la mélodie. Je pense d'ailleurs que l'expression s'applique ici aux lignes de basse. Et j'ai parfois lu des critiques musicales évoquer une ligne de basse "serpentine", voire "rampante", ce qui exprime bien le fait de coller de très près à la ligne mélodique du morceau concerné - tout comme une peau de serpent au reste de l'animal !


----------



## iuytr

pour l'ajustement , mais le texte parle des formules (paroles) qui s'ajustent à la ligne de basse. C'est donc peut être le rythme du chant, peut être la mélodie chantée, peut être la découpe des mots, la scansion qui s'ajustent étroitement à la ligne de basse.


----------



## nicduf

Voir mon #13.Tout à fait d'accord avec Iuytr et Snarkhunter.


----------



## k@t

simenon said:


> [je ne sais pas si k@t posait la même question


Oui, c'est tout à fait ça. 

On peut prendre les termes clés : *formules, moulées, peau de serpent, ligne de basse* sans s’occuper de la façon dont ils sont liés entre eux dans la phrase et les laisser évoquer des images. Auquel cas, je rejoins sans problème les interprétations qui ont été proposées.
On peut aussi les analyser tels qu’ils sont insérés dans cette phrase, et là, je rejoins moins volontiers les interprétations proposées.

Ça dépend à quoi *moulé* se rapporte, ça dépend ce que signifie *en*, ça dépend surtout si *sur* dépend de *forger* ou de *mouler*.

Si *sur* dépend de *forger* :
_forgées sur une ligne de basse_ = formulation claire et banale (par exemple avec un verbe plus attendu : _construit sur une ligne de basse_).
Dans ce cas, on a *des formules [moulées en peau de serpent] forgées sur une ligne de basse*.
Et alors, ce sont les formules qui sont moulées en peau de serpent.
*En* me semble ne pouvoir dans cette configuration signifier que *dans* > *des formules moulées dans une peau de serpent*.
*Comme* me parait un peu étrange, puisque dans l’absolu, les peaux de serpents ne sont pas moulées, elles peuvent se mouler, mais elles ne sont pas moulées.

Si *sur* dépend de *moulées* :
Dans ce cas, on a *des formules moulées [en peau de serpent] sur une ligne de basse*.
Alors, le *en* de *en peau de serpent* ne signifierait pas *dans*, mais *comme *: *des formules moulées, comme une peau de serpent, sur une ligne de basse**.
Ça irait plutôt pas, mal sauf que *mouler sur* n’équivaut pas à *mouler*.
Quelque chose *moule* quelque chose = sens concret = un X se colle à un Y > le t-shirt moule le torse = deux choses concrètes sont mises en contact, l’une épousant étroitement les contours de l’autre, rien n’est créé.
Quelque chose *est moulé sur* quelque chose = sens abstrait = un X est inspiré par un Y / est  modelé sur un Y / est calqué sur un Y/ est calé sur = pas de contact réel, il y a un X qui s’inspire d’un Y  pour créer quelque chose de nouveau > *des formules inspirées / modelées / calquées, comme une peau de serpent, par / sur une ligne de basse*. Bon, ça me semble difficile.
En revanche, si on avait *Il forgeait d’imparables formules moulant en peau de serpent la ligne de basse*, ça serait OK.


***C’est une interprétation qui m'avait échappé précédemment, du coup contrairement à ce que j’avais dit (commentaire #15), le complément serait à sa bonne place.


----------



## simenon

Merci encore une fois. Il me semble qu'au delà de la question de la préposition "sur" nicduf, iuytr et snarkhunter penchent pour la deuxième des hypothèse de K@t, où "sur" dépend de "moulé". C'est exact?


----------



## k@t

simenon said:


> C'est exact?


Il me semble bien.


----------

